# Cool stuff on YouTube #2



## Drabdr

A continuation from: http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/730059-cool-stuff-youtube.html


----------



## buffoon

They could have used this kid at Nelson's funeral 






bad pixelations my end, this one works better

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...f-parents-during-kindergarten-holiday-concert


----------



## poochee

Yes indeed! Very cute.


----------



## valis

who wants to play with dinos?


----------



## poochee

Not me!! Good exhibit. .


----------



## poochee

*Raw: South Korean penguins dress up for yuletide*

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2013/12/18/4109609/


----------



## valis

skiing, anyone?


----------



## poochee

I'm too chicken for that! Nice scenery.


----------



## poochee

TODAY | December 21, 2013 
*82-year-old becomes celebrity on college campus*

http://www.today.com/video/today/53889071/#53889071


----------



## valis

whoa.........

http://gawker.com/amazing-t-rex-illusion-lives-up-to-every-one-of-its-p-1489087543


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> whoa.........
> 
> http://gawker.com/amazing-t-rex-illusion-lives-up-to-every-one-of-its-p-1489087543


----------



## poochee

*The (Gingerbread) White House*

http://www.whitehouse.gov/share/gin...ontent=email276-graphic&utm_campaign=holidays


----------



## poochee

*Mom surprised by soldier son in Santa suit: 'It meant everything'*
Scott Stump TODAY contributor

*VIDEO*

http://www.today.com/holidayguide/m...son-santa-suit-it-meant-everything-2D11803334


----------



## ekim68

Blizzard Nemo Time-lapse Connecticut 2013


----------



## ekim68

Cinema

What?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Cinema
> 
> What?


----------



## franca

I Forgot My Phone
After I saw this, I put down my phone and didn't pick it up for the rest of the day...
A touching 2 minute video about the sad reality of why we are not living in the moment.


----------



## poochee

franca said:


> I Forgot My Phone
> After I saw this, I put down my phone and didn't pick it up for the rest of the day...
> A touching 2 minute video about the sad reality of why we are not living in the moment.


I agree.


----------



## franca

Quick Tips: Removing Crystals From Honey


----------



## ekim68

Warmer weather....

Cinema


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Warmer weather....
> 
> Cinema


----------



## poochee

*Gouda The Cat Shows Cats Can Have Social Anxiety Too *
The Huffington Post | Posted: 01/21/2014 1:56 pm EST | Updated: 01/22/2014 2:23 am EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/21/cat-social-anxiety-video_n_4638201.html?utm_hp_ref=comedy


----------



## rambler957

When you feel that the deck is stacked against you.

http://www.wimp.com/secrethappiness/


----------



## poochee

rambler957 said:


> When you feel that the deck is stacked against you.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/secrethappiness/


Beautiful. So brave and inspirational!


----------



## poochee

*Internet Cat Video Film Festival Hits Los Angeles With 85 'Meow-vies' *
The Huffington Post | By David Moye 
Posted: 01/25/2014 9:58 am EST | Updated: 01/25/2014 9:59 am EST



> The fur will be flying in Los Angeles on Jan. 25 thanks to the Internet Cat Video Film Festival.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/24/internet-cat-video-film-festival_n_4661320.html?ref=topbar


----------



## ekim68

London in 1927


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> London in 1927


that's awesome.....vaguely creepy (maybe 'eerie' is a better word?) but still totally awesome......thanks Mike....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> London in 1927


Very nice. Also enjoyed the music.


----------



## poochee

*Baby's Uncontrollable Laughter While Watching A Dog Being Fed Popcorn Is Super Contagious *
The Huffington Post | By Alexandra Zaslow 
Posted: 01/30/2014 2:17 pm EST | Updated: 01/30/2014 2:59 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...popcorn_n_4696650.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## poochee

*Battle of the real super 'Bowls': Puppy vs. Kitten*
Ree Hines and Anna Chan TODAY 
7 hours ago 
*
VIDEOS*



> Forget the Seahawks versus the Broncos. There's another big showdown scheduled for Sunday, one that involves ferocious, snarling, amped-up ... and absolutely adorable four-legged furry friends. Yes, for the first time in game-day history, this year there will be both Puppy and Kitten Bowls.


http://www.today.com/entertainment/battle-real-super-bowls-puppy-vs-kitten-2D12001604


----------



## poochee

*Super Bowl Commercials 2014: Watch All Ads Aired During Broncos, Seahawks Matchup (VIDEOS) *
The Huffington Post | By Chris Greenberg 
Posted: 02/02/2014 5:32 pm EST | Updated: 02/03/2014 11:12 am EST

*VIDEOS*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/02/super-bowl-commercials-2014-watch_n_4713785.html


----------



## NegativeKelvin

Floppy Drive Music (James Bond)


----------



## poochee

britishcommando2 said:


> Floppy Drive Music (James Bond)


----------



## chadmcabee

nice videos


----------



## poochee

*Little Girl Tells Jimmy Kimmel Why She's Devastated About Her New Baby Brother*
The Huffington Post | by Ross Luippold 
Posted: 02/05/2014 12:08 pm EST Updated: 02/05/2014 12:59 pm EST

*VIDEO*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/05/cambria-job-jimmy-kimmel_n_4731633.html


----------



## ekim68

The blonde and the engine oil


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The blonde and the engine oil


----------



## DaveBurnett

Shame it wasn't a Porsche! .........


----------



## valis

don't see this everyday. And reason number 3,276 as to why I stay on terra firma.


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> Shame it wasn't a Porsche! .........


Same here!


----------



## poochee

*Goats Play On Metal Sheet (VIDEO)*
Posted: 02/17/2014 10:02 pm EST Updated: 02/17/2014 11:59 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...l-sheet_n_4805908.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## DaveBurnett

They really did enjoy that didn't they!!


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> They really did enjoy that didn't they!!


Yep! I love goats.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Curried?


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> Curried?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Curry combed?


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> Curry combed?


Maybe.


----------



## poochee

*Baby Cracks Up Clearly Hearing Parents for First Time*
By Gillian Mohney
Feb 22, 2014 6:35am

*VIDEO*



> Dylan had some hearing when he was born, according to his mothers, India Elizabeth Lipton and Shirley Lesser, of Richmond, Va. However, about a year after he was born his hearing deteriorated and eventually his doctors decided he needed hearing aids.


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2014/02/22/baby-cracks-up-clearly-hearing-parents-for-first-time/


----------



## ekim68

Honest University Commercial


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Honest University Commercial


Sadly true.


----------



## poochee

*Video Of Adorable Kitten Wiggling Her Ears While Being Bottle-Fed Will Make Your Day*
The Huffington Post | by Sarah Barness 
Posted: 02/24/2014 5:16 pm EST Updated: 02/25/2014 1:59 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...-bottle_n_4848592.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## poochee

*Rescued Cougar Cubs Thriving After Being Orphaned By A Hunter (VIDEO)*
The Huffington Post | by William Goodman 
Posted: 02/25/2014 1:44 pm EST Updated: 02/25/2014 1:59 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/25/cougar-orphans-oregon-zoo_n_4849183.html


----------



## poochee

*Watch adorable bear cubs learn to walk*

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2014/02/27/5860911/


----------



## ekim68

KIDS REACT TO ROTARY PHONES


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> KIDS REACT TO ROTARY PHONES


Neat to see their reactions.


----------



## ekim68

A Path Near Here


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> A Path Near Here


Peaceful.


----------



## poochee

*Like All Mothers, This Polar Bear Mom Knows There's No Such Thing As Peace And Quiet (VIDEO)*
The Huffington Post | by Sarah Barness 
Posted: 03/10/2014 2:19 pm EDT Updated: 03/10/2014 2:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/10/polar-bear-cubs-climb-mom_n_4935251.html


----------



## ekim68

Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye 1997

Classic....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye 1997
> 
> Classic....:up:


Another of my favorites!


----------



## poochee

*Hidden camera captures three Sumatran tiger cubs born at London Zoo*

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/rare-tiger-cubs-caught-camera-n51626


----------



## ekim68

Marty Robbins - El Paso


----------



## ekim68

Superman With a GoPro


----------



## poochee

Ones.


----------



## ekim68

Local Group


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Local Group


----------



## poochee

*English Bulldog Puppy Loves Rolling Down Hills*
The Huffington Post | by Ryan Grenoble 
Posted: 03/17/2014 10:36 am EDT Updated: 03/17/2014 10:59 am EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...l-video_n_4971537.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## ekim68

Bigger Than Life - Ice Caves

(Videos taken by drones.)


----------



## ekim68

TESLA - "Modern Spaceship" Commercial


----------



## poochee

*These Little Lion Cubs Wish They Could Roar Like Dad (VIDEO)*
The Huffington Post | by Sarah Barness 
Posted: 03/24/2014 1:36 pm EDT Updated: 03/24/2014 1:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/24/lion-cubs-mimic-dad-roar_n_5021839.html?utm_hp_ref=green


----------



## ekim68

They Don't Need Me Anymore

(When they turn into teenagers...  )


----------



## ekim68

43 Cartoon Theme Song Mashup | Ensemble ACJW


----------



## ekim68

Oh my...

Riverdance the final performance


----------



## ekim68

West Side Story-America


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> West Side Story-America


----------



## ekim68

It's A Bird (1930)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It's A Bird (1930)


----------



## ekim68

Almost in Season....

Lazy Old River


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Almost in Season....
> 
> Lazy Old River


----------



## ekim68

KIDS REACT TO WALKMANS


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> KIDS REACT TO WALKMANS


----------



## poochee

*Gorillas hunt for Easter eggs*

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/2014/04/17/7849383/


----------



## ekim68

Just riding a Bike


----------



## poochee

*Watch: Adorable bear cub learns to walk*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/04/20/bear-cub-learns-to-walk/7942753/


----------



## ekim68

The Coast


----------



## ekim68

Snake Charmer - Viola Smith


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Snake Charmer - Viola Smith


----------



## ekim68

Flying Robot Rockstars


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Flying Robot Rockstars


----------



## ekim68

One Wheel Drive


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> One Wheel Drive


Looks like fun, but I would be chicken!


----------



## ekim68

Baltimore Landslide


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Baltimore Landslide


----------



## ekim68

Star Wars Cantina Band Auditions


----------



## Blackmirror

my lovely horse

father ted cover by my son and his gf lmao


----------



## poochee

Videos


----------



## TulsaRose

Incredible cat defending child

*CNN video*


----------



## poochee

TulsaRose said:


> Incredible cat defending child
> 
> *CNN video*


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Human Transformer


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Human Transformer


----------



## ekim68

Bee Gees - I Started A Joke


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Bee Gees - I Started A Joke


I love the BeeGees


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Doobie Brothers


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> In the mood just now....
> 
> Doobie Brothers


Another of my favorites. And songs.


----------



## ekim68

22,000 Dominoes!


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 22,000 Dominoes!


----------



## ekim68

Bowling Trick Shots | Dude Perfect


----------



## ekim68

Speeding Around The World in Under 5 minutes Time Lapse


----------



## valis

huh.....don't see a carrier landing like this every day.......


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> huh.....don't see a carrier landing like this every day.......


----------



## ekim68

The Artist that put this together used to work for Disney....

Duet - Glen Keane


----------



## ekim68

24 of the Most Mesmerizing Machines


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 24 of the Most Mesmerizing Machines


----------



## ekim68

Fifty years ago.....

IBM System/360 Announcement from 1964


----------



## ekim68

Don't put the Computer in the Trash.....

Peter's Computer


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Don't put the Computer in the Trash.....
> 
> Peter's Computer


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now...

Manhattan Transfer Shaker Song


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> In the mood just now...
> 
> Manhattan Transfer Shaker Song


----------



## ekim68

Fireworks filmed with a drone


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Fireworks filmed with a drone


Beautiful! I love the song by Bocelli.


----------



## Noyb

poochee said:


> I love the song by Bocelli.


  And I'd love to have the Drone


----------



## poochee

Noyb said:


> And I'd love to have the Drone


 I forgot to say "the fireworks were beautiful".


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


> Beautiful! I love the song by Bocelli.


Here's my favorite version of that song....

Time to Say Goodbye


----------



## ekim68

Who would have thought that beer bottles could be so musical? 

Michael Jackson on Beer Bottles


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Here's my favorite version of that song....
> 
> Time to Say Goodbye


Absolutely beautiful. I am a fan of both of them. So talented!


----------



## ekim68

Tsunami of Tohoku Earthquake Before Wrecking the Coast


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Tsunami of Tohoku Earthquake Before Wrecking the Coast


----------



## ekim68

In the mood.....

Cinema


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> In the mood.....
> 
> Cinema


----------



## ekim68

Willard Wigan's Nannosculpture Needle Eye Sized Art


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Willard Wigan's Nannosculpture Needle Eye Sized Art


Amazing!


----------



## poochee

*See Humpback whales entertain boaters*
KSBW|Added on July 19, 2014

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/07/19/dnt-humpback-whales-boaters.ksbw.html


----------



## poochee

*Watch This Adorable Baby 'Walk Like Mommy'*
The Huffington Post | By Avery Stone 
Posted: 07/21/2014 11:53 am EDT Updated: 07/21/2014 12:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/21/baby-walks-like-mommy_n_5605850.html


----------



## poochee

*Baby Deer Freaks Out When Belly Rub Stops*
The Huffington Post | By Dominique Mosbergen 
Posted: 08/01/2014 1:15 pm EDT Updated: 08/01/2014 1:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/01/baby-deer-belly-rub-cuddle-freaks-out_n_5641931.html


----------



## ekim68

The River


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The River


----------



## ekim68

Starting removal of John Hancock Building west antenna


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Starting removal of John Hancock Building west antenna


----------



## ekim68

Serenading the cattle with my trombone (Lorde - Royals)


----------



## ekim68

Top-ology: The Film


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now...

Shaker Song


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> In the mood just now...
> 
> Shaker Song


----------



## HOBOcs

The Air Traffic 2 - Singapore Changi Airport

His original one...
"The Air Traffic" at Singapore Changi Airport by Milton Tan


----------



## TechGuy

This was likely posted before as it's two years old, but it's new to me and I had to share it.


----------



## poochee

Very nice.


----------



## ekim68

The end is where it's at....

WOW AMAZING


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The end is where it's at....
> 
> WOW AMAZING


WOW!


----------



## valis

man do I miss these......


----------



## ekim68

Why were they outlawed?


----------



## valis

well, because kids are, for lack of a better word, stupid. They would eat the magnets, the magnets would travel through the digestive system, and at some point in time, a pair of magnets would find themselves on opposite side of an intestinal wall, and they would do what magnets do, which is stick together. Then of course the tissues tear, and you've got some issues on your hands.......


----------



## ekim68

STAR WARS Medley (Harp Twins electric) Camille and Kennerly


----------



## poochee

*Inside a Russian Billionaire's $300 Million Yacht *


----------



## ekim68

a wander through Hong Kong


----------



## poochee

*Guy Gets A Hug From His Lion BFF
* The Huffington Post | By Ed Mazza 
Posted: 08/28/2014 5:16 am EDT Updated: 08/28/2014 11:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/28/lion-hug_n_5727502.html?cps=gravity


----------



## poochee

*Guy Is Smothered By Bunnies On Bunny Island (That's A Real Place, Not Something We Dreamed)
* The Huffington Post | By Carol Hartsell 
Posted: 09/05/2014 3:14 pm EDT Updated: 09/05/2014 3:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...nnies-bunny-island_n_5774118.html?cps=gravity


----------



## ekim68

Volcano Eruption in Papua New Guinea 

(The Power of Nature)...


----------



## golddust

A little over a year ago my daughter wanted to start canning. We are now full fledged addicts. Nice to know what is in your food, take advantage of produce on sale or at a u-pick-em farm. Was amazed at how much home canning stuff is showing up in stores as well. WalMart and Rural King are our main sources of canning supplies. We didn't have anyone to teach us. Just got on Youtube. Ball has some videos (they make the jars); but, my favorite are those by a young lady named Sharon Peterson. Her website is www.simplycanning.com/ . On Youtube do a search for simply canning for her videos. I even got her book - which is basically the website in print (simple layout, easy to read, lots of pics and easy instruction - only down side in her recipes is that she doesn't tell you how many jars you will need.)


----------



## poochee

*Dont you just hate it when your sibling gets all the attention? Dinky the Great Dane can relate. *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/07/great-dane-tantrum_n_5780174.html


----------



## ekim68

One day, a computer will fit on a desk


----------



## poochee

*Rare Pygmy Hippo Named Olivia Born In Swedish Zoo*
HuffPost Live | By Rahel Gebreyes 
Posted: 09/10/2014 10:20 am EDT Updated: 09/10/2014 10:59 am EDT

*VIDEO *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/10/olivia-pygmy-hippo_n_5792958.html


----------



## ekim68

SCIENCE of BEER!!!


----------



## ekim68

Earth images from Alexander Gerst in 4K


----------



## poochee

*Soldier Joyfully Reunites With His Furry Best Friend, Lots Of Belly Rubs Ensue*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/10/army-pet-reunion_n_5792252.html?cps=gravity


----------



## ekim68

Full Moon Pacific Blanket - SF Bay


----------



## valis

okay, that's pretty cool.........


----------



## HOBOcs

3D-printed Car by Local Motors - The Strati


----------



## valis

gotta say, this movie looks pretty dang fantastic.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks for that Tim....I'm passing it around....


----------



## valis

that may be one to see in the theatres....


----------



## ekim68

The Air Traffic 2!


----------



## ekim68

GoPro: Twelve Car Tandem Drift


----------



## ekim68

Blame Greed


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Blame Greed


----------



## ekim68

Earth Time Lapse, International Space Station, ISS, Fly Over


----------



## valis

hoo boy.....this one made me laugh right around the :55 mark.....


----------



## valis

ahhh.......relaxing.......


----------



## ekim68

Very cool Tim....Would you do that?


----------



## valis

wellllllllll..........that depends....did I build it? Or did a _competent_ builder build it? 

In Colorado, I used to get up in the gliders with the USAFA kids...it is SO peaceful up there. Can't hear the wind at all, because hey! You are a glider.


----------



## ekim68

At one time I would have done it, but nowadays I'm just looking for the nearest couch... When I was in the Navy I took a parachuting class and only got the first lesson because we shipped out right afterwards...My wife took a Hot Air Balloon trip once about ten years ago and she took pictures that I made a slide show about and put some music to it.


----------



## valis

hot air balloons are nice as well.......fun stuff.


----------



## ekim68

Virtual Reality Art


----------



## ekim68

Robot Cheerleaders


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> hot air balloons are nice as well.......fun stuff.


I know, self promotion and all


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> I know, self promotion and all


Nice, Mike! :up:


----------



## poochee

*Hilarious Focus Group Asks Pups To Rate Products, And They're Not Shy With Their Opinions*
The Huffington Post | By Alena Hall 
Posted: 09/22/2014 4:37 pm EDT Updated: 09/22/2014 4:59 pm EDT 
*
VIDEO*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/22/pets-are-people-too_n_5842444.html?cps=gravity


----------



## valis

footage of Mark Twain restored....pretty cool.


----------



## ekim68

Eruption at Bardabunga Volcano (montage)


----------



## Guyzer

.......... 




Story here..... http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...mean-toddler-video-goes-ultra-viral-1.2784850


----------



## valis

holy crap.....why oh why oh why did I not think of this? Genius.......:up:


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## ekim68

the evolution of the desk by the harvard innovation lab


----------



## ekim68

Hermione Mix | Pogo & Jeesh


----------



## poochee

*Kangaroos Slug It Out on Suburban Street*

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/kangaroos-slug-it-out-suburban-street-n219946


----------



## ekim68

Walking With Dinosaurs visits Urban Rush


----------



## ekim68

Crossing a bridge...

Epic Bridge Riding


----------



## ekim68

Drone racing star wars style Pod racing are back!


----------



## poochee

*Sorry, But This Bulldog Puppy's Attempt To Howl Might Make Your Heart Explode*
The Huffington Post | By Sarah Barness 
Posted: 10/10/2014 3:26 pm EDT Updated: 10/10/2014 3:59 pm EDT The Huffington Post | By Sarah Barness

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/10/bulldog-puppy-howl_n_5967134.html?cps=gravity


----------



## ekim68

Creative Movers in Taiwan


----------



## ekim68

Captivating Cardistry Wizards - Singapore


----------



## ekim68

Flying eagle point of view #4 by Sony Action Cam Mini (A flight over Paris)


----------



## poochee




----------



## poochee

*Man Tries To Feed Medicine To Pandas; Pandas Have Other Ideas*
The Huffington Post | By Dominique Mosbergen 
Posted: 10/20/2014 9:39 am EDT Updated: 10/20/2014 4:59 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/20/panda-medicine-play-video_n_6013588.html?cps=gravity


----------



## ekim68

This is Downhill


----------



## ekim68

Commercial Jetliner Joined by Virgin Galactic


----------



## poochee

Holiday Dinner Party


----------



## ekim68

Wellington Hotel Annex Implosion


----------



## ekim68

Colorectal Surgeon -- Bowser & Blue


----------



## poochee

*These Lonely Dogs Have To Tuck Themselves Into Bed And It's Adorable*
The Huffington Post | By Oliver Noble 
Posted: 11/17/2014 3:32 pm EST Updated: 11/17/2014 4:10 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/17/dogs-cover-themselves_n_6173440.html?cps=gravity


----------



## ekim68

How to fold the world record paper airplane


----------



## valis

so, you wanna work on an aircraft carrier........


----------



## ekim68

So you think you can ride a bicycle, eh? 

Danny Macaskill: The Ridge


----------



## ekim68

WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly"


----------



## ekim68

Most insane ski line EVER


----------



## ekim68

Walking on beautiful clean ice in Slovakian Mountains


----------



## ekim68

Silent Monks Singing Halleluia


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Silent Monks Singing Halleluia


----------



## poochee

*Our Hearts Just Grew 3 Sizes Watching These Pups Play With Their Mom In Snow*
The Huffington Post | By Kimberly Yam 
Posted: 12/12/2014 1:53 pm EST Updated: 12/12/2014 1:59 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/12/mother-playing-with-her-pups_n_6315518.html


----------



## Tildy

...old one rounding again

Christmas Fun from Ireland


----------



## poochee

Tildy said:


> ...old one rounding again
> 
> Christmas Fun from Ireland


----------



## ekim68

Hold on to your seats....

Best of Web 7 - HD - Zapatou


----------



## ekim68

Japanese Magic


----------



## ekim68

Best of Star Wars Music Christmas Lights Show 2014 - Featured on Great Christmas Light Fight!


----------



## ekim68

Yeah, I know....

An Old Guy


----------



## ekim68

PEOPLE ARE AWESOME 2014


----------



## ekim68

India Man Plants Forest Bigger Than Central Park to Save His Island 

Long but good...:up:


----------



## valis

whoa......fun stuff


----------



## valis

this was cute.  Indiana Bones.


----------



## valis

aw yiss.......http://sploid.gizmodo.com/an-epic-supercut-of-explosions-in-movies-1676657120

fyi, when Heath Ledger jumps during the hospital explosion out of Batman, that was real; the explosion didn't go as planned, and when it did, he was a bit surprised.


----------



## ekim68

John Cleese on Stupidity


----------



## HOBOcs

Thank Mike - his last line was the "Kicker"


----------



## ekim68

Changing a light bulb


----------



## ekim68

Just keeping the thread alive, don't you know? 

River Path


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Just keeping the thread alive, don't you know?
> 
> River Path


:up:


----------



## ekim68

May it Be


----------



## ekim68

My attempt at playing Blues...

Coffee Blues


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My attempt at playing Blues...
> 
> Coffee Blues


:up:


----------



## ekim68

6th grade girl's school recital with cello solo


----------



## poochee

:up:


----------



## ekim68

Wonders in the Sky 

Starlings....


----------



## ekim68

Building a Tesla S

In three to five days...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Wonders in the Sky
> 
> Starlings....


----------



## DaveBurnett

Just hope the local roost is not anywhere near your property!

The Sh/Guano is not pleasant in those quantities.


----------



## ekim68

Optimistic, eh?  Actually in our area here by the River we have lots of Canadian Geese and I don't go anywhere without a hat....


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

The River


----------



## valis

Nice Mike....:up: that one is bookmarked and will be shared.

C'est moi ce soir.....


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Tim, I've sent myself the link to watch that with coffee in the morning... The slideshow on my clip was Sweet Creek which is about 45 miles to the west of where I live....


----------



## valis

Thought that looked familiar....miss the Bend area...hell, I still think the NW is the best kept geo secret in the contiguous. Ski at noon, surf at 1, golf after that. To me, that is heaven. Toss in the salmon, boom, not a sane person who knows about it turns it down.


----------



## valis

And fyi? 
Dump the coffee or mute the vid tomorrow AM. This is the time when engineers were the gods, and the drivers were necessary evils. There is literally a good few minutes at the start with just randon pit shots and a continously hand-revved 70's era V10. 

Not for a non-gearhead morning coffee drink, in short. The neighbours may not share your enthusiasm.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Saw many of those live on TV at the time.


----------



## ekim68

Who knew, Cows being Art....

CowArt with a drone


----------



## ekim68

Synchronized Skydive in Dubai


----------



## ekim68

They Don't Need Me Anymore


----------



## poochee

Nice.


----------



## ekim68

kittens VS combat creatures


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> kittens VS combat creatures


----------



## ekim68

Paint Art....

Time Lapses


----------



## poochee

Interesting, colorful pattern.


----------



## ekim68

Cutting a carrot....

Cooking Class Heroes


----------



## ekim68

Those Darn Old Guys...

Looking Back


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Those Darn Old Guys...
> 
> Looking Back


----------



## poochee

*Assassination Tango - Dance Scene *


----------



## HOBOcs

ekim68 said:


> Those Darn Old Guys...
> 
> Looking Back


Good Sound ... nice stage!! :up: :up:


----------



## ekim68

HOBOcs said:


> Good Sound ... nice stage!! :up: :up:


Thanks Jim....Those were some good days and we did it for about eight years at my friend's house...


----------



## poochee

*Best Panoramic Photos - 2014*


----------



## poochee

*Lion Opens Car Door At Safari Park; Family Loses It*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/04/lion-opens-car-door_n_6800436.html


----------



## ekim68

Oh My....

"Cinema"


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Flying a Wing Suit down a mountain at night is something I would want to do, right? Not! But there's this...

chasing fire


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Flying a Wing Suit down a mountain at night is something I would want to do, right? Not! But there's this...
> 
> chasing fire


----------



## poochee

*Kiss Cam*

http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


----------



## poochee

*7-Week-Old Baby Says 'Hello' to His Mom*

*VIDEO*

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/week-baby-mom-29563270


----------



## HOBOcs

Ezekiel's Wheel: 3rd world space programme (sorry if this has already been posted)


----------



## ekim68

Making of 3D Street Art


----------



## poochee

> Irish Sheepdogs are some of the best in the world as you'll see in this challenging sheepdog competition. I'd say Gareth Longrass and his Border Collie "Roy" did a spectacular job and deserve a pint at their local pub. Have a Happy St Patrick's Day and enjoy some Ireland Love.


http://biggeekdad.com/2012/03/irish...5080e417b262663&at_ab=per-2&at_pos=0&at_tot=7


----------



## ekim68

This Human Hamster Wheel is One Crazy Ride!


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This Human Hamster Wheel is One Crazy Ride!


Looks like fun!


----------



## ekim68

Smothers Brothers - Mariah


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again....

Call Me Maybe - for Choir and Orchestra


----------



## ekim68

And of course, it came from this....

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe


----------



## ekim68

Artoo In Love


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Artoo In Love


----------



## valis

Ahhhh yisssss....check out the tank slapper at 3 flat. I know I would die, but I really want to race that course. Hard to imagine a better way to go, doing what you love.

And yes, these boys are absolutely bonkers. I love it.


----------



## valis

That said, as I ama car racer as opposed to a two wheeled warrior, this is what I do. Note the damn loafers.

And yeah, kids, that is how you drive when racing. The old heel-toe work?


----------



## valis

Easy top 3 all time. Helmet cam, LeMans, night, rain, and porsche. And blue.


----------



## valis

Numero 4, would have been higher but he dubbed the ferrari. Vid is true though. This started it all.


----------



## valis

As for one and two? IMO, Ayrton Senna was the best and purest driver I have ever seen. Nobody beat him in the wet. But I cant give that number to him because of this; 




No helmet. Shorts. Aint seeing socks. And that car has all four off the ground at least thrice.


----------



## valis

Senna, Monaco, same lap, one just driving, one with the mother of all quotes. The latter on Vimeo.


----------



## valis

And the quote.






Aaaand I reckon y'all got your yearly quota of racing, so I think Im going to go watch rain dance again.. 

Fine, one more for Mike and I.


----------



## valis

Apologies, wrong Rendezvous. Here is the video tbat started the POV.

https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=R99h1cOKdY4


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, you're on another roll and I tell ya that some of those made the heart thump a little quicker. However, the last link didn't work for me...


----------



## valis

here ya go, Mike. At work now, so I can't access the vids, but here's the google search. Check out 1 or 3, I believe.

https://www.google.com/search?lr=&h...sedr...0...1c.1.64.serp..3.20.963.q8FXCjFuxJ0


----------



## HOBOcs

This is for Mike (TechGuy) - a new Tesla option - "The Ticket Avoidance" option 
https://amp.twimg.com/v/cdad704b-5167-42bd-9fd7-a5c39fabf1f9


----------



## valis

I like this. 

http://gawker.com/price-is-right-model-cries-after-accidentally-giving-aw-1695381601

Drew is just a stud.


----------



## valis

Wheee!


----------



## valis

Mike, home now, did you manage to catch Rendezvous?


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> I like this.
> 
> http://gawker.com/price-is-right-model-cries-after-accidentally-giving-aw-1695381601
> 
> Drew is just a stud.


Oops....!


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> Mike, home now, did you manage to catch Rendezvous?


Yep, watched a couple of them and just Wow....


----------



## ekim68

HOBOcs said:


> This is for Mike (TechGuy) - a new Tesla option - "The Ticket Avoidance" option
> https://amp.twimg.com/v/cdad704b-5167-42bd-9fd7-a5c39fabf1f9


That is too cool Jim...I've saved it...


----------



## poochee

*Celebrate Easter*

http://biggeekdad.com/2015/03/celebrate-easter/


----------



## ekim68

Waiting on warmer weather...

The Coast


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Failte


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Failte


Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

I just found this Artist and Instrument that I've never seen before, and a Big Wow to how she can make Music with two strings....

(Chinese Er Hu)


----------



## poochee

Beautiful.


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> I just found this Artist and Instrument that I've never seen before, and a Big Wow to how she can make Music with two strings....
> 
> (Chinese Er Hu)


Wow....thats almost not possible...weird but yeah, beautiful.


----------



## valis

this.....ah, yes, just this.....a wonderful drive through Spa...


----------



## ekim68

Getting back to Erhu stuff, this girl is eight years old....

Erhu Solo Horse Racing


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

You Betcha...


----------



## hewee

Wow she was great.


----------



## valis

Whoahttp://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/this-amazing-first-person-view-shows-every-move-it-take-1698638721/+nicoleconlan


----------



## Tildy

been a while




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772990296083073


----------



## poochee

Tildy said:


> been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772990296083073


----------



## ekim68

Unplugged Jungle Japes


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Unplugged Jungle Japes


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Don't Leave Me Hungry


----------



## poochee

Good message.


----------



## ekim68

I wrote it, sang it, and played the guitar parts back when GW was in Office.....


----------



## ekim68

Mott, Gort, & Asteroid Part II

A Classic.....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Shenzhen Centre (660 meters)



(Taking a selfie on top of the World... )


----------



## poochee

*Meet the cat with a purr as loud as an air conditioner*
USA Today Network Mary Bowerman, USA TODAY Network 2:30 p.m. EDT May 14, 2015

*VIDEO*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...cords-cat-world-record-loudest-purr/27290271/


----------



## ekim68

Don's Hippie Hop


----------



## poochee

Looks like a fun place to go and good music.


----------



## valis

USS Constellation's every other decade cleaning is going on:

http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-uss-constellation-enters-dry-dock-in-these-awesome-1705534106


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Tim, I've saved that one..... Here's one with lightning bolts...

Lightning- High Speed Video


----------



## valis

Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool. Waaaay cooler than, say, lightning. 

That was pretty neat as well. Lightning is weird.


----------



## ekim68

I wrote a song with my Grandkids....

I Can't Sleep At Night


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I wrote a song with my Grandkids....
> 
> I Can't Sleep At Night


----------



## ekim68

The Coast


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


>


----------



## poochee

> A woman who found an opossum living in her closet had an adorable surprise when she realized the unusual visitor wasn't alone.


https://www.thedodo.com/woman-rescu...il&utm_term=0_4342b46fc5-a8c864a71f-142150833


----------



## ekim68

Antarctica


----------



## poochee

*The Barking Hot Dog *



> Be prepared to woof twice when you place your order for a hot dog at The Barking Hot Dog stand in the park


http://biggeekdad.com/2015/05/the-barking-hot-dog/.


----------



## ekim68

River Path


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Dorris Ranch


----------



## poochee

Nice ranch and good music.


----------



## poochee

*An interesting look at the New Century Gloabl Center in Chengdu, China, which is now the biggest building in the world*
http://biggeekdad.com/2015/05/the-biggest-building-in-the-world/


----------



## poochee

*Theo the dog is determined to cross the bridge with his big stick that he has found in the woods*

. http://biggeekdad.com/2015/05/theo-and-his-stick/


----------



## ekim68

Looking Back


----------



## ekim68

Volcano Eruption in Papua New Guinea


----------



## ekim68

Cinema


----------



## ekim68

Well since no one else is posting...

OnlyHere


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well since no one else is posting...
> 
> OnlyHere


One of the kids school?


----------



## ekim68

It was a Flash Dance just before the Graduation Ceremony and I caught it...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It was a Flash Dance just before the Graduation Ceremony and I caught it...


Nice.


----------



## ekim68

Cooking in space: whole red rice and turmeric chicken


----------



## ekim68

Oh Yeah....! 

Return to Forever: "Hymn of the Seventh Galaxy," Live at Montreux, 2008


----------



## Noyb

The Cat & The Ducklings


----------



## ekim68

Mott, Gort, and Asteroid


----------



## ekim68

Experiment in D


----------



## ekim68

Drone racing: First Person View


----------



## ekim68

Comparing Pitstops Across Motorsports


----------



## ekim68

The Lazy Old River


----------



## poochee




----------



## golddust

Super funny! Whether you're from New York City, visited there, or never been there, you'll love this. Lots more Johnny T videos available but this is my favorite.


----------



## poochee

golddust said:


> Super funny! Whether you're from New York City, visited there, or never been there, you'll love this. Lots more Johnny T videos available but this is my favorite.


----------



## ekim68

Amazing Fog Waterfall


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Amazing Fog Waterfall


WOW!!


----------



## ekim68

From one of my cassettes....

Looking Back


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> From one of my cassettes....
> 
> Looking Back


----------



## valis

i don't think it gets cooler than this.

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/the-first-alien-sounds-of-mars-are-so-damn-spooky-1717817547


----------



## ekim68

A seagull grabs a GoPro....

Seagull


----------



## ekim68

Briefness


----------



## ekim68

Always


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Always


Lovely music and scenery.


----------



## Noyb

Mission Impossible


----------



## ekim68

That's a keeper Jay...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again....

Call Me Maybe Choir


----------



## ekim68

Drone Fishing


----------



## poochee

*Crying Mother Cow Greets Lost Baby In Breathtaking Reunion *

https://www.thedodo.com/mother-cow-baby-reunited-1284650070.html


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now...


----------



## ekim68

What Happens to Your Checked Luggage at the Airport


----------



## poochee

*Bear Family Pool Party Is The Cutest Backyard Invasion Ever*
*"They took my floaty!"*








Andres JaureguiEditor, The Huffington Post
Posted: 08/21/2015 01:27 PM EDT
Edited: 51 minutes ago

*Here's one way to make the August heat bear-able.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5d734dee4b08cd3359bb180?kvcommref=mostpopular*


----------



## poochee

*Snowy owls have arrived in New York City* 

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/2632390400001/4446865852001/


----------



## poochee

*Lost Australian sheep yields 30 sweaters worth of fleece*
Rod McGuirk, Associated Press 1:03 p.m. EDT September 3, 2015

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/09/02/sheep-lost-australia-yields-93-pounds-wool/71622362/


----------



## ekim68

Pipe Music


----------



## poochee




----------



## DaveBurnett

Should have been called"Tubular Balls"!!


----------



## ekim68

My latest....

Along for the Ride


----------



## poochee

Also beautiful desert scenery!


----------



## poochee

*When A Dog Begs For Forgiveness You Can't Stay Mad*
Too cute.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...edf6c5aa?cps=gravity_2425_-796378598604222972


----------



## ekim68

Crawick Multiverse


----------



## ekim68

Cockenzie Power Station chimney demolition


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't resist....

Cinema


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Starry Night - Vincent van Dominogh (7,000 dominoes)


----------



## ekim68

Pictures of my home town....

Hippies Hop


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

My latest....

Kellamenno


----------



## poochee

So cute.


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Coming around again...

Call me Maybe


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Halloween Light Show 2015 - Ghostbusters


----------



## poochee

Enjoyable!


----------



## ekim68

Rare up close footage of Lava entering the ocean


----------



## poochee

WOW!


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Biisuke Ball's Big Adventure


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Biisuke Ball's Big Adventure


Clever!


----------



## ekim68

Emirates: #HelloJetman


----------



## ekim68

JetPack flies in New York


----------



## poochee

Looks like fun!


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again...

Forest Japes


----------



## poochee

Lovely scenery.


----------



## ekim68

How about jumping off a Mountain? 


GoPro: 2500m Chamonix Wingsuit Flight


----------



## hewee

Would be fun to do that.

Got to say it would be nice to have a GoPro. I see people om motor bikes around here driving and maybe got in the picture if it was running by driving by and waving.


----------



## ekim68

Launching a ship...


M.V. GREENLAND Launch


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Launching a ship...
> 
> 
> M.V. GREENLAND Launch


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just came across this Beautiful Song....


PS22 Chorus "HALLELUJAH"

:up:


----------



## poochee

Yes, it is a beautiful song.


----------



## ekim68

SKYGLOW: DISHDANCE


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Amazing Anamorphic Illusions II


----------



## ekim68

GoPro: Roberta Mancino Wingsuits Through Panama City Skyline


----------



## ekim68

Jingle Bells......


HappyHolidays


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Jingle Bells......
> 
> 
> HappyHolidays


And the same to you!


----------



## 2twenty2

Not so much cool as it is creepy:


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## steppenwolf

Any one think mozilla firefox was good years ago and now its terrible?i like seamonky

so bogged down hard to get to any site


----------



## 2twenty2

Yep Firefox isn't what it use to be. Its now - slow, clunky, crashes...


----------



## DaveBurnett

It is going though a phase that all software does; things being added to what was a perfectly good product JUST so it is seen to be updated.
I used to work in the software industry and it was amazing how often software was "updated" just for the marketing department.


----------



## ekim68

Why oh Why


----------



## ekim68

Kylo Ren Rides BB-8 and Plays Flaming Bagpipes in the Rain


----------



## ekim68

Truck attempting to go across a very thin wooden bridge


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Star Wars The Force Awakens Exclusive: Behind the Scenes with JJ Abrams in Ireland


----------



## ekim68

Timelapse of ship on Cuyahoga River


----------



## ekim68

Where does the power come from?


----------



## ekim68

*AmTake1*


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> *AmTake1*


Nice music and scenery.


----------



## ekim68

* "Cinema"*


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Forest Japes


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Star Wars snowblower


----------



## 2twenty2

seen that on the news yesterday.


----------



## ekim68

River Path


----------



## poochee

Nice scenery and music.


----------



## hewee

No Coffee For Small Dogs


----------



## ekim68

First Droneboarding


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> First Droneboarding


----------



## ekim68

Chloe Bruce: Daisy Ridley's stunt double


----------



## poochee

WOW! Wish I could do that.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Me too! And the tricks with the ......


----------



## ekim68

Mike's Montana


----------



## poochee

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## ekim68

Tesla "Not A Dream"


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

The Oregon Coast....

The Coast


----------



## poochee

Nice scenery and music.


----------



## ekim68

Bobsled track on mountain Trebevic, Sarajevo


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

priceless!


----------



## poochee

*Viral video: Crying girl 'not ready' for Obama to leave*
By Eli Watkins, CNN
Updated 7:33 PM ET, Sat February 20, 2016

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/20/politics/obama-facebook-girl-not-ready-video/index.html


----------



## hewee

*Winter is Trumping *


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> *Winter is Trumping *


...


----------



## DaveBurnett

Brilliant!!


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

*Baby Elephant Runs Like A Puppy To Greet Her Favorite Person* 
By Ameena Schelling
Mar. 08, 2016

An elephant never forgets, at least when it comes to kindness.

https://www.thedodo.com/elephant-lo...&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange


----------



## ekim68

How far back in time could you go and still understand English?


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

What Does The Inside Of A Black Hole Look Like?


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> What Does The Inside Of A Black Hole Look Like?


*BLACK*


----------



## ekim68

Dark Humor, eh?


----------



## poochee

*Penguin Makes 5,000 Mile Yearly Trip to Visit 
Human Friend* 
Sat, Mar 19

A Brazilian man who found and rescued a dying penguin in 2011 enjoys yearly visits from his friend to an island, off the coast of Rio de Janeiro state.

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/penguin-makes-5-000-mile-yearly-trip-to-visit-human-friend-648199235769


----------



## hewee

Here is more Penguin.


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Forest Japes


----------



## poochee

Picturesque


----------



## ekim68

Well, kind of Youtube...


Bonjour Paris | A Hyper-Lapse Film - In 4K


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well, kind of Youtube...
> 
> 
> Bonjour Paris | A Hyper-Lapse Film - In 4K


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

In Japan - 2015


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Growing Snowflakes For Science


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Growing Snowflakes For Science


Interesting.


----------



## ekim68

White Bird


----------



## poochee

Haven't heard them in ages.


----------



## hewee

I seen them at the State Fair many many years ago when that song came out.


----------



## ekim68

Dennis Skinner kicked out of Commons for calling David Cameron "dodgy Dave" - BBC News


----------



## ekim68

Flyboard® Air Test 1


----------



## ekim68

F-15 lands with one wing


----------



## valis

I've seen that.........a LONG time ago. If that is the one I'm thinking of, it was a mid-air collision in the early '80's.....I cannot get to YT to verify from work, however.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, the time frame is about right...:up:


----------



## valis

Also, if I recall, he just firewalled the engines and said to heck with aerodynamics; sound reasoning, as anything that is going fast enough produces SOME lift.


----------



## poochee

*Never, Never - NEVER - Wake A Sleeping Tiger*
*Don't even think about it.*
04/14/2016 01:34 am ET

Waking someone up from an afternoon snooze is never a smart move... and if that someone is a tiger, well, you'd better be ready to rumble.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tiger-wakes-up-angry_us_570f1c09e4b0ffa5937e39f6


----------



## ekim68

Bulldozer Battle on the Streets of China


----------



## poochee

They are nuts!


----------



## ekim68

Bill Nye's 2016 Forecast Challenge


----------



## ekim68

Don't Leave Me Hungry


----------



## poochee

Good one.


----------



## ekim68

Hypnotizing Optical Illusion Rings | 8 Ring, Buugeng


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

:up:


----------



## ekim68

Angel Falls


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

A Girl in a Tree


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> A Girl in a Tree


----------



## ekim68

High Voltage Power Line Inspection


----------



## ekim68

Air Farthest flight by hoverboard (achieved on 30th April 2016 by Franky Zapata)


----------



## ekim68

Wood Turned Bamboo Death Star


----------



## ekim68

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau Explains Quantum Computing


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau Explains Quantum Computing


----------



## ekim68

Hortum machina, B


----------



## ekim68

George Carlin 1971

:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hortum machina, B


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> George Carlin 1971


----------



## ekim68

Underwater


----------



## poochee

Interesting......


----------



## ekim68

Tokyo Aglow


----------



## ekim68

Patience - 4k timelapse movie


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Patience - 4k timelapse movie


----------



## ekim68

Nissan creates GT-R Drone: 0-100 km/h in just 1.3 seconds


----------



## ekim68

Riding the Strandbeest Bike


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Ambiguous Cylinder Illusion


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

I Hope You Dance


----------



## ekim68

Fireworks filmed with a drone


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Fireworks filmed with a drone


Beautiful!! The music too.


----------



## poochee

Ferrets Can't Jump.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/ferrets-cant-jump-video_us_577d155ae4b0416464114934


----------



## ekim68

The Floppotron


----------



## ekim68

Weather camera spider scares Global BC meteorologist Kristi Gordon


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

GoPro: Fire Vortex Cannon with the Backyard Scientist


----------



## ekim68

A new way to knit


----------



## poochee

Interesting.


----------



## Tildy

Happy stuff


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Cowboy Dan


----------



## poochee

Also, nice scenery.


----------



## ekim68

Holy Mother of Zooming


----------



## ekim68

Cloudy Sky Base Jump in Norway


----------



## ekim68

Hot Wheels Road Trip


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Cloudy Sky Base Jump in Norway


----------



## ekim68

Record Making: Stoned Mode


----------



## poochee

Interesting.


----------



## ekim68

What Does a Chopstick Piano Sound Like?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> What Does a Chopstick Piano Sound Like?


Sounds good.


----------



## ekim68

Jack Webb and Johnny Carson


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Southwest Looney Tunes


----------



## ekim68

3 whales under a boat


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> 3 whales under a boat


...


----------



## ekim68

Lost in Light


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Why are there 24 hours in a day? - Big Questions -

:up:


----------



## ekim68

Funny Roomba Cat!!! Rides roomba hoover like a boss!


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## hewee

Heard a pet went poo on the carpet and then one of those vacuums had it all over the house because they had it running at night. 

So not a vacuum to have it you got pets and you do not check the floor before running it.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Heard a pet went poo on the carpet and then one of those vacuums had it all over the house because they had it running at night.
> 
> So not a vacuum to have it you got pets and you do not check the floor before running it.


...


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> ...


Yea your have a very big clean up job. 

Many videos on this too.


----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Transformers? 


Letrons'ların


----------



## poochee

Interesting.


----------



## hewee

Does it walk?


----------



## poochee

**
*Fancy Feline Gets Treated To A Blowout And It's Glorious*
*Eat your heart out, Fabio.*
09/21/2016 12:44 pm ET

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/cat-gets-blowout_us_57e29991e4b08d73b82ea129?section=&


----------



## ekim68

World's Largest Ship Elevator Opens at Three Gorges Dam in Central China


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> World's Largest Ship Elevator Opens at Three Gorges Dam in Central China


WOW!!


----------



## ekim68

Liquid Militia | T-Rex Steals Jet Ski And Does Insane Tricks With Mark Gomez


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Hubble: Galaxies Across Space and Time [Ultra HD]


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

3 Senses You Didn't Know You Had


----------



## poochee

Very interesting.


----------



## ekim68

SpaceX Interplanetary Transport System


----------



## ekim68

[Food]How to make Chinese traditional Nanshan noodles |More China


----------



## ekim68

Mont Saint Michel from a drone.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Mont Saint Michel from a drone.


Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

Walk around in a 3D splendid house from the ancient Pompeii


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## poochee

*Half-zebra, half-donkey is 100% adorable
*
This baby zebrass was born in Suqian, China and is one of just a few of its kind in the whole world. USA TODAY NETWORK

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/have-you-seen/video/2016/10/17/92291104/


----------



## ekim68

Magnus Carlsen Playing Chess Hustlers in Washington Square Park


----------



## ekim68

Nope, it's not ekim flying that thing.....


Replacing a lightbulb with a drone


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Nope, it's not ekim flying that thing.....
> 
> 
> Replacing a lightbulb with a drone


...


----------



## KazarEE




----------



## poochee

KazarEE said:


>


...


----------



## ekim68

ARCTIC - Visual Vibes


----------



## poochee

Neat scenery, but toooo cold for me!


----------



## ekim68

Amazing TRON Coaster Ride-through - Shanghai Disneyland


----------



## poochee

But not my cup of tea.


----------



## ekim68

Keeping the Japanese Art of Candy Sculpting Alive


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Keeping the Japanese Art of Candy Sculpting Alive


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

VOYAGEURS 8K


----------



## poochee

Beautiful.


----------



## ekim68

Human Population Through Time


----------



## ekim68

:up:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB6EO6hlANU*
OSUMB Halftime Show in HD: Superheroes Tribute- Ohio State vs. Nebraska (11/5/16)
*

*


----------



## ekim68

Crystal Birth


----------



## ekim68

The Ocean is Way Deeper Than You Think


----------



## ekim68

How do whales sing? - Stephanie Sardelis


----------



## ekim68

:up:


10 Awesome Inventions by KIDS


----------



## ekim68

Enormous LEGO Beauty and the Beast Castle


----------



## ekim68

How streets, roads, and avenues are different


----------



## ekim68

Incredible drawing skill of Japanese artist Toru with both hands


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Incredible drawing skill of Japanese artist Toru with both hands


Amazing!


----------



## ekim68

:up:


----------



## ekim68

WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Alpha Jetman - Human Flight And Beyond 4K


----------



## ekim68

"SEAGULLS! (Stop It Now)" -- A Bad Lip Reading of The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Spinning Wheel of Wire and Light Creates a Dancing Ballerina Illusion


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Spinning Wheel of Wire and Light Creates a Dancing Ballerina Illusion


...


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Forest Japes


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Forest Japes


...


----------



## ekim68

Every Country in the World (Part 1)


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season.....

Old Guys Santa


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Tis the Season.....
> 
> Old Guys Santa


...


----------



## ekim68

Music..........


Celtic Woman - May It Be


----------



## ekim68

Women of Ireland - Jeff Beck


----------



## poochee

I enjoy the music you post.


----------



## ekim68

Unplugged Jungle Japes


----------



## ekim68

2CELLOS - The Trooper Overture


----------



## ekim68

More of the 2Cellos guys....


2CELLOS - Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> More of the 2Cellos guys....
> 
> 
> 2CELLOS - Wake Me Up - Avicii


Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

Another Old Guys production....

Consumed


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another Old Guys production....
> 
> Consumed


...


----------



## ekim68

The Most Beautiful Shots in The History of Disney


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The Most Beautiful Shots in The History of Disney


...


----------



## ekim68

A Girl in a Tree


----------



## ekim68

Sci-Fi Short Film "The Black Hole"


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now....


Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## poochee

*Patriotic chicken plays the keyboard
*
This musical chicken, Jokgu, loves to play with the various instruments kept in her coop. She shows off her future as a pianist as she plays 'America the Beautiful' on a light up keyboard. Wochit

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/humankind/2017/02/03/patriotic-chicken-plays-keyboard/97453924/


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

Funny cat video:


----------



## poochee

*Watch this 2-day-old hippo take a glorious bubble-filled bath*
_The Cincinnati Zoo's new hippo was born 6 weeks premature. Even though she's 20 pounds underweight, she's progressing well. Watch water therapy at its finest._

http://www.today.com/video/watch-th...739744?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


----------



## ekim68

Growing Crystals.....


MINIGLOBELET 2


----------



## ekim68

Every Best Visual Effects Winner. Ever. (1927-2016 Oscars)


----------



## ekim68

Call Me Maybe - for Choir and Orchestra


----------



## ekim68

JetPack! Rocketeer in Real Life! - 4K


----------



## 2twenty2

Bizarre 'death dance' video of wild turkeys circling dead cat has experts stumped.

The strange clip shows the birds walking in an almost perfect circle around the deceased animal.


----------



## poochee

Weird!


----------



## ekim68

ping pong carnival English Ver.）

Not the game I used to play...


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.....


California Dreamer: A tribute to Marta Becket, Death Valley's ghost town ballerina


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Good stuff.....
> 
> 
> California Dreamer: A tribute to Marta Becket, Death Valley's ghost town ballerina


...


----------



## ekim68

What Happens If You Throw a Magnet In Copper Pipe


----------



## ekim68

A Fold Apart: Origamist Robert Lang's Incredible Paper Creations


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Robot's Delight - Japanese robots rap about their Artificial Intelligence


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

Boomer Buggy


----------



## ekim68

Millennial Falcon: Family Dinner



(Kind of reminds me of All in the Family)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Millennial Falcon: Family Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> (Kind of reminds me of All in the Family)


Yep..


----------



## ekim68

SOUTH AFRICA - A Mavic Tale


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> SOUTH AFRICA - A Mavic Tale


Beautiful!


----------



## poochee

*Tortoise run over by car gets shell glued back together*

This tough tortoise was hit by a car, crushing his pelvis and shell. He survived and today he's fully healed - glued shell and all. HUMANKIND

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/new...car-gets-shell-glued-back-together/100256320/


----------



## poochee

*Goat Babies in Pajamas!
*


----------



## ekim68

Science in America - Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## ekim68

Introducing the Kitty Hawk Flyer


----------



## ekim68

FlightLapse #01 - MilkyWay


----------



## ekim68

Manhattan Transfer Shaker Song


----------



## ekim68

"Princess Leia's Stolen Death Star Plans/With Illicit Help From Your Friends" - Track 1 & 2


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again and it's cool...


Call Me Maybe - for Choir and Orchestra


----------



## ekim68

Star Tours: Immersion (1987) - English 360°


----------



## ekim68

Spintop Snipers | Amazing Top Trick Shots!


----------



## ekim68

Arctic Glacier collapses . Too close for comfort


----------



## ekim68

In my back yard a few years back....

Raccoons


----------



## ekim68

Flight of Passage Full Ride POV at Pandora: World of Avatar


----------



## ekim68

Drone Football Fail!!


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

That's one way of looking at it....


Why Apple Pie Isn't American


----------



## ekim68

Din and Tonics a cappella tribute to John Williams | Harvard University Commencement 2017


----------



## ekim68

Magical Europe - Timelapse


----------



## ekim68

The landing of a SpaceX rocket....:up: 


CRS-11 | Landing aerial footage


----------



## ekim68

CarWash


----------



## ekim68

Pixar Movie Evolution (Toy Story to Coco) with Cars 3 Trailer


----------



## ekim68

1979 - Futurist Tells Us Of The Coming Computer Age


----------



## poochee

Interesting.


----------



## ekim68

What a wonderful combination of voices.....


Manhattan Transfer - Groovin' (live, 2009)


----------



## ekim68

GIANT R/C LEGO Space Shuttle (1682)


----------



## ekim68

Alton Stream


----------



## ekim68

Boy & Bear | Pogo


----------



## 2twenty2

I've seen many albino animals but never an albino moose

A White Moose!


----------



## ekim68

Good Stuff.....


Tesla Model X P100D Ludicrous sets World Record vs Lamborghini Aventador SV Drag Racing 1/4 Mile


----------



## ekim68

Lego Wooden Roller Coaster pt2


----------



## ekim68

Chocolate


----------



## ekim68

Manhattan Transfer Shaker Song


----------



## ekim68

How aspirin was discovered - Krishna Sudhir


----------



## ekim68

Gravitational Waves


----------



## ekim68

Classic Sesame Street - Saxophone Factory


----------



## ekim68

T-Rex Family Waits for School Bus


----------



## ekim68

Halloween Levitating Star Wars Speeder Costume

Happy Halloween....


----------



## ekim68

THE NATURE OF SOUND - SYMPHONY OF SCIENCE


----------



## ekim68

NEBULAE - a cosmic meditation


----------



## ekim68

How many verb tenses are there in English? - Anna Ananichuk


----------



## RT

Jeez, feel like I was back in school there for while didn't I, was I not or should be?


----------



## ekim68

Empire of the Eye: The Magic of Illusion 5/7 (NGA)


----------



## ekim68

WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving


----------



## 2twenty2

More funny than cool I guess

*How to mod a Red Rider BB gun*


----------



## 2twenty2

Not Youtube but......... 

CNN VR 360-degree browser video experience - https://edition.cnn.com/2017/11/29/vr/climate-change-greenland-arctic-vr/index.html


----------



## ekim68

merchandising


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season.....


Old Guys Rudolph


----------



## ekim68

More Tis the Season....


2017 Star Wars Christmas Light Show - A Dubstep EDM Cover of Darth Vader's Imperial March


----------



## ekim68

Hot Wheels in the Garden


----------



## ekim68

Bitcoin: How Cryptocurrencies Work


----------



## ekim68

Red Ball Adventure


----------



## ekim68

More 


The 7 Coolest Active Space Probes


----------



## ekim68

FLYING SHOPPING on our HUMAN DRONE! | Flying Bathtub #4


----------



## ekim68

See 130 Years of National Geographic Covers in Under 2 Minutes | National Geographic


----------



## ekim68

Who knew Legos would come to this? 


HUGE lego technic figure rollercoaster --with GOPRO camera ride--


----------



## ekim68

Why Do We Get Colds When It's Cold?


----------



## ekim68

A Girl in a Tree


----------



## ekim68

Every Best Cinematography Winner. Ever. (1929-2018 Oscars)


----------



## ekim68

What might have been


----------



## ekim68

Worlds largest LEGO Ferris wheel intro + passenger POV


----------



## ekim68

Burn That Bridge


----------



## ekim68

The Typewriter Leroy Anderson Martin Breinschmid with Strauß Festival Orchestra Vienna


----------



## ekim68

Star Wars Tie Fighter - Homemade, Electric, & Driveable


----------



## ekim68

> This was the first video on YouTube, posted 13 years ago on this day





Me at the zoo


----------



## lighthouse




----------



## ekim68

Back in the Day... 


Mary McCaslin - Old Friends


----------



## ekim68

Barbie Jeep Downhill Racing - RWP Spring Break 2018


----------



## ekim68

Lego domino row building machine


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now.. 


QUARTERFLASH - Harden My Heart 1982


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.. 


Call Me Maybe - for Choir and Orchestra


----------



## ekim68

Making a Monowheel


----------



## ekim68

Fearless litter of puppies take on scary robot


----------



## ekim68

A DRAMATIC SURPRISE ON A QUIET SQUARE


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff... 


Zero Motorcycles 2018 Launch Video


----------



## Johnny b

Jet powered flyboard

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...t-triple-digits-over-the-desert-ar181966.html






Looks like incredible fun


----------



## 2twenty2

This isn't utube but...................
『Hit Like A Girl Contest 2018』Good Times Bad Times - LED ZEPPELIN / Cover by Yoyoka , 8 year old drummer


----------



## ekim68

Thunderstruck on FLOPPOTRON


----------



## Johnny b

Junior New System does backflips in 6-inch heels


----------



## 2twenty2

The Yukon Striker is set to be the world's tallest, fastest and longest dive roller-coaster, plunging riders 245 feet into an underground tunnel while going 130 kilometres an hour. Canada's Wonderland plans to have the ride ready for the 2019 season.

*Watch this in full screen!*


----------



## Johnny b

Well. that would definitely stop my heart lol!


Nice :up:


----------



## 2twenty2

Mine too!


----------



## ekim68

How the Normans changed the history of Europe - Mark Robinson


----------



## ekim68

Why Does Scratching Make Itching Worse?


----------



## Brigham

ekim68 said:


> How the Normans changed the history of Europe - Mark Robinson


By curious coincidence, last Tuesday, I was on a day trip to Saint Valery sur Somme. There is a large boulder with a plaque, which says that this town was the embarkation place that William of Normandy set sail to Hastings. I did not know this, but it was a very quaint French town, and I enjoyed the day very much.


----------



## ekim68

Slinky Kung Fu


----------



## ekim68

How Trees Secretly Talk to Each Other in the Forest | National Geographic


----------



## ekim68

Zooming into NGC 3981


----------



## ekim68

Another 


Blue marble 2


----------



## ekim68

ATLAS robot walking in a forest


----------



## ekim68

The History Behind Ctrl+Alt+Del


----------



## ekim68

Wind Games 2018 Kyra Poh Winner Final freestyle


----------



## ekim68

Yes I did finish the whole thing, but then again, I'm retired... 


Beat the Devil Out of It | 31 Seasons of Bob Ross Cleaning His Brush


----------



## ekim68

Eric Chien 2018 Fism Grand Prix Act -Ribbon-


----------



## ekim68

We Are NASA


----------



## ekim68

Flower of Youth


----------



## RT

aw, Mike I think I recognized the signature sound of The Old Guys there  
Either that or you've taken too much inspiration from They Might Be Giants


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks for that Randy. I've not heard this before.. :up: And, by the way, there was a Bunch of Old Guys and Guyettes in that song..


----------



## RT

yeah that surprised me you haven't heard of the Giants...controversial, with a cult -like following (not me) but weird and wonderful tunes.
Check 'em out, when you're in the mood


----------



## ekim68

The SPECTACULAR Kapla Colosseum! (w/ Kaplamino & Benjamin Crouzier)


----------



## TechGuy




----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> yeah that surprised me you haven't heard of the Giants...controversial, with a cult -like following (not me) but weird and wonderful tunes.
> Check 'em out, when you're in the mood


Did I tell you that I grew up in a small house in a small town and we had one radio station in town and it played country? (Well technically I've spent most of my life here and I grew up a whole lot more..  )


----------



## ekim68

TechGuy said:


>


Wow, that was cool Mike... I'm gonna share it..


----------



## ekim68

Star wars Millennium Falcon scale model welded from steel


----------



## ekim68

Everyday Objects From Inside


----------



## TechGuy

Heather doesn't often curse, but she did while watching this...


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season... 


Old Guys Rudolph


----------



## TechGuy

Language warning... but it's unhappy bad guys, so I don't mind .


----------



## ekim68

2CELLOS - Hallelujah


----------



## jhonnikolson

nice discussion is going on, it is really helpful. thanks alot for your suggestions.


----------



## ekim68

Funky Aircraft Marshalling at Toronto Airport


----------



## ekim68

How Many Times Is "Yes" and "No" Said in Star Wars? | Star Wars By the Numbers


----------



## ekim68

Another Old Guy production... 


Going Up


----------



## ekim68

Sounds inside a nuclear power plant cooling tower.


----------



## GrinHulk

ekim68 said:


> Sounds inside a nuclear power plant cooling tower.


Woah that sounded like a cannon!


----------



## ekim68

VERTIGO Spacial illusions (by Peter Kogler)


----------



## ekim68

Lazareth LMV 496 - Episode 2 - "La Moto Volante" - Flying Bike


----------



## ekim68

360 Slow Motion


----------



## ekim68

Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye (1997)


----------



## valis

That was refreshing...


----------



## ekim68

And Classic..


----------



## ekim68

Mush, Spot, Mush!



> It only takes 10 Spotpower (SP) to haul a truck across the Boston Dynamics parking lot (~1 degree uphill, truck in neutral).


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again.. 


Call Me Maybe - for Choir and Orchestra


----------



## ekim68

Shaolin Kung Fu Training: Spectacular Display Caught From Satellite | Earth From Space | BBC Earth


----------



## Tildy

...been a while..may have been posted before

O Solo Mio.. wonderful voices... with some humour attached


----------



## ekim68

Infinite Loop + DRAG RACE. Simple Electric Train RACE.


----------



## ekim68

OPPY: The Life of a Rover


----------



## ekim68

It's been 12 years since:


Steve Jobs introduces iPhone in 2007


----------



## ekim68

Office chair racing is big in Japan - could you keep up?


----------



## ekim68

Why SpaceX is Making Starlink


----------



## ekim68

More 


First Full Flight Test Of Real Life Iron Man Suit | Savage Builds


----------



## ekim68

T-Rex Race


----------



## ekim68

How To Make a Cool Paperplane That Flies Forever


----------



## ekim68

LEGO Star Wars™ BOOST Droid Commander


----------



## ekim68

We are going to the Moon, to stay, by 2024. And this is how.


----------



## ekim68

The Comet


----------



## ekim68

Hill Country Farming


----------



## ekim68

30 Harry Potter Spells and Word Origins


----------



## ekim68

Typewriter Artist


----------



## ekim68

TESS Catches its First Star-destroying Black Hole


----------



## ekim68

Super Mario Bros. (Tap Dance Medley)


----------



## ekim68

More 


Ian Anderson + Cady Coleman flute duet in space


----------



## ekim68

Whoa.... ! 


Onboard - ID.R record run at Tianmen Mountain (China)


----------



## ekim68

Most Popular Websites 1996 - 2019


----------



## ekim68

Harry Potter Dog tries out "Muggle Broom"


----------



## ekim68

More 


Testing 9 New Mini Cheetahs


----------



## ekim68

Tesla Autopilot Detects Ducks Crossing the Highway


----------



## ekim68

More 


New chapter of Aviation History: Discover M.Everest with Klaus Ohlmann in a glider.


----------



## veronicazale

YouTube is full of amazing stuff be it tutorial funny skits or anything. Just find the best source and you can learn & enjoy at the sane time.


----------



## ekim68

How To Torture Telemarketers With One Word


----------



## Professionalgirl

YouTube is my absolute favorite site!! I Love the idea that you can learn anything you want to know. Its right there. It is anything entertaining, to how to's, to movies, music, relaxation videos and so much more!!


----------



## ekim68

A bear in a swing, not caring about quarantines.


----------



## ekim68

$150,000 WATCH | How It's Made


----------



## ekim68

Celebrating May the 4th in a Galaxy Far, Far Away


----------



## ekim68

My latest..


When You're in the City


----------



## ekim68

Jim Henson on Making Muppets 1969


----------



## ekim68

Watch SpaceX launch NASA astronauts into space in a historic mission


----------



## ekim68

And yet another 


Making a Miniature Marble Machine!


----------



## ekim68

Swimming Baby Bear Rescued From Plastic Tub by Family || Dogtooth Media


----------



## ekim68

Most Satisfying Video of Pop-Up Cards designed by Peter Dahmen


----------



## ekim68

I was a regular customer for a long while.. 


Blockbuster Video US store locations between 1986 and 2019


----------



## ekim68

Just a couch potato


----------



## ekim68

An Introduction to the James Webb Space Telescope Mission


----------



## ekim68

Helium Beer Test | Helium Infused Beer | Short Version with English Subtitles


----------



## Tildy




----------



## ekim68

MOONS Size Comparison


----------



## ekim68

> In this video I show you some interestingly weird shapes that seem like they shouldn't roll, but somehow they do.



This Square Can Roll Like a Ball


----------



## ekim68

If Shakespearean Insults Were Used Today - Anglophenia Ep 13


----------



## ekim68

More 


50 of the greatest MOVIE QUOTES


----------



## 2twenty2

Otter gang war


----------



## 2twenty2

FLAMING ZAMBONI: This is one for the hockey highlight reels


----------



## Tildy

may have been posted already..haven't checked all


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season.. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Tis the Season..
> 
> Merry Christmas


Mike, I only liked it because it was you...
Xmas depresses me, but you don't.
(insert your own cool smilie guy here)


----------



## ekim68

The way I see it, is that we take every moment to enjoy life, not be depressed by it. My way of doing this is through Music which has been part of my life for-almost-ever... Back when our Old Guy sessions were going on, we decided to do a Christmas CD... A lot of that CD was laughter and I'm thinking I'll post some of those soon.

Christmas doesn't depress me, although it's hard with all the Commercialism, it's a time to put lights in our patio and share stories with neighbors and family... And sing those favorite Christmas songs.. 

And don't forget this one... 

Old Guys Santa


----------



## bartino11

Best thing that I've found recently


----------



## ekim68

Bear in Mueller Home 4 10 21


----------



## ekim68

CarWash


----------



## ekim68

Perfect peel at the 11foot8+8 bridge


----------



## ekim68

A pilot glides close to an Oklahoma landspout tornado



> A pilot circled an Oklahoma landspout tornadao in his glider, getting incredibly close to shoot this video. David Evans, who told The Washington Post he's been flying for around 30 years, hasn't come across something quite like this before. "[The thermal] was raising me up at about 100 or 200 feet per minute," Evans said. "Then all of a sudden that vapor funnel started forming. It was going down and down and down, but there was no turbulence. I just kept flying around that thing."


----------



## ekim68

Every Olympic cauldron lighting | Top Moments


----------



## ekim68

What a voice.. 


"One More For My Baby" - Bette Midler


----------



## Tildy

ekim68 said:


> What a voice..
> 
> "One More For My Baby" - Bette Midler


----------



## ekim68

Watch this incredible girl do 75 handsprings (backward flips) in one minute


----------



## ekim68

Fantasmagorie is an amazing animation from 1908


----------



## ekim68

Music is for all... 


Playing banjo for a wild fox! He came back for an encore!


----------



## Tildy

a cheeky elephant


----------



## ekim68

WKRP Turkey Drop


----------



## ekim68

Alex Trebek talks to Cliff at Cheers


----------



## ekim68

Brilliant shot of drone swooping through campus


----------



## ekim68

My latest... 

Silver Bells


----------



## ekim68

Timelapse | From seed to 600kg Giant Pumpkin


----------



## ekim68

What with computers assisting in parking these days, here's an earlier version ...  




 1950s Car Had An Extra Wheel To Help With Parking[/url


----------



## ekim68

Flash from the past.. 


AT&T Archives: Introduction to the Dial Telephone


----------



## ekim68

A new meaning for 'Cool stuff on YouTube'.... 


Frozen River Doesn't Deter Winnipeggers From Getting in Rowing Practice


----------



## ekim68

BABE RUTH KING OF SWAT in " PERFECT CONTROL " 1956 BASEBALL SHORT FILM


----------



## ekim68

With Dick Van ****, the ageless one... 


"Everybody Loves a Lover" Arlene & The Vantastix


----------



## ekim68

Well, almost YouTube.. 


Watch: Child in tiny car brings rugby ball to field but refuses to hand it over in comical video


----------



## ekim68

What Life Was Like As A Female Samurai


----------



## ekim68

Honey in space


----------



## valis

That just looks nasty....imagine sneezing....


----------



## ekim68

Can you imagine the evolution of space flight debris with the ISS? There was probably dust everywhere in the first few years and now the filter system has also evolved to respond.. Good Stuff.. 

(And to think that one of the astronauts on the Apollo series puked outside of his suit..  )


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Can you imagine the evolution of space flight debris with the ISS? There was probably dust everywhere in the first few years and now the filter system has also evolved to respond.. Good Stuff..
> 
> (And to think that one of the astronauts on the Apollo series puked outside of his suit..  )


Okay...what? How do you puke outside a suit? I assume this wasnt in space? Or maybe I hope is better...but yeah...need some backstory as Ive not heard this...


----------



## ekim68

I have an article somewhere on that and I'll get back to you... :up:


----------



## valis

Yes, please do. That would be an awesome read. I love that era of spaceflight even though I aint old enough to have lived through it.


----------



## ekim68

Here's a dated article on Space Sickness that shows some of what the astronauts have to deal with. The article I was referring to was a program on PBS about the Apollo missions. which is probably streaming somewhere..


----------



## ekim68

Lighten up on Star Wars... 


Star Wars: Larry - Trailer


----------



## ekim68

Spirograph Commercial


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Spirograph Commercial


Those are impossible to find now....LOVED mine and tried to find Le Twit one in like 2010....no luck....


----------



## ekim68

Three Stooges Commercial for Aqua Net Hairspray


----------



## ekim68

Young Frankenstein (1974) Bloopers & Outtakes


----------



## ekim68

National Batteries.TV Commercial Japan


----------



## ekim68

Award-Winning Footage Of The Microsopic World Around Us


----------



## ekim68

It's a dog's life.. 


Cutest Golden Retriever Puppy - Made Your Day with These Funny and Cute Golden Retriever Puppies


----------



## ekim68

Quite the Pilot.. 


The UK's fastest ferry MV Bigga does a handbrake turn into Belmont Port Unst Shetland Scotland UK


----------



## ekim68

Building a Bugatti Chiron Replica Out Of CLAY


----------



## ekim68

Back to the Future... 


Nuclear-Powered Sky Hotel


----------



## Tildy

ekim68 said:


> Back to the Future...
> 
> Nuclear-Powered Sky Hotel


 Wow..marvellous..when can I book 🤩


----------



## ekim68

A billion here and a billion there, pretty soon we're talking about big numbers.. 


The Last Human - A Glimpse Into The Far Future


----------



## Veedras

I like the horror stories at Darkness Prevails, HorrorBabble, Raven Reads, J Nightmares, and Swamp Dweller. Good bedtime stories.


----------



## ekim68

The unique sounds of the Saw Lady: Meet the New York City musician who plays a saw


----------



## ekim68

More 


750,000 DOMINOES - World Domino Collective 2022


----------



## ekim68

The Princess Of Etch A Sketch Art


----------



## ekim68

Flash from the Past... 


Atari 50: The Anniversary Celebration


----------



## ekim68

ISS flyby at low altitude (insane speed)


----------



## eddie5659

ekim68 said:


> Back to the Future...
> 
> Nuclear-Powered Sky Hotel


That looks cool, but imagine being on the outside elevator when it breaks down


----------



## ekim68

Modern Santa.. 


Santa Clause and his rocket sleigh!


----------



## Mrt_Diaz

ekim68 said:


> Modern Santa..
> 
> Santa Clause and his rocket sleigh!


But Santa was already using clean energy, why he switched to CO2 emissions though?


----------



## ekim68

The Dawn and Dusk of Sun Microsystems


----------

